# Training without a tug reward



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I am new to schutzhund and have been with a club for almost a year. Ronan is a Malinois, and though not an awesome schutzhund dog, he is the dog I have to work with.

I am entered in a trial for Ronan's BH in October. We're almost ready, but still need refinement. It will be a first for both of us.

Ronan has been having some off and on issues with biting the tug. Last time at training he yelped, stopped, cried some more and held up a paw. From his reaction, I suspected a pinched nerve or something similar. He's a Malinois, so has a tendency to thrash and chew a bit, (which I did not discourage when he was young because I wasn't planning to train for schutzhund, and I didn't know any better) but may be causing a whiplash type injury. 

I took him to a chiropractor to try and sort out what is going on with him, and he has some neck/shoulder issues. The restrictions are - no tug, no diving for a ball, no chasing squirrels out of the yard and no body slamming his big brother. These are all things he lives for.

So... if I can't wind him up and reward with a tug, what do I do? 

I don't get the same enthusiasm and animation with food rewards... 

Any suggestions for training? Or do I pull now and try in the spring? 

I will be picking the brains I train with when I go out on Sunday, just hoping th pool of wisdom here may be able to help me or having something to suggest, too.

Thanks.

Leslie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tough call. Does the vet think this is fixable? 
I retired a dog many yrs ago that was one leg away from his UD title. I created the neck problems with my, then, heavy handed training.
Hope someone comes up with a good answer. 
I can only suggest finding a really high value food treat.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, fixable. Good prognosis. No permanent damage. Though I'm worried. I'm not sure the vet understands just how 'high impact' this sport is.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I can only suggest finding a really high value food treat.



And training hungry, too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is just a BH so if you want to do it then go ahead. I second the hungry dog thing.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> I took him to a chiropractor to try and sort out what is going on with him, and he has some neck/shoulder issues. The restrictions are - no tug, no diving for a ball, no chasing squirrels out of the yard and no body slamming his big brother. These are all things he lives for.


Whats the time span of the restrictions? Few weeks or months?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

_Whats the time span of the restrictions? Few weeks or months?_

For now, a few weeks, with another adjustment mid October, just before the trial.

I still need to work on stuff with him - both my handling and his obedience, though we could probably muddle through as we are.


----------



## Ulla Jokinen (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope all goes well with Ronan at the chiropractor and that you have the opportunity to compete with him. Assuming he's okay, will you be trying for the BH at your club trial in a couple of weeks? I'm waiting until November to go to Quebec to try for the BH on Draven.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Ulla

Yes, I am going to compete. I wasn't sure whether I was ready or not, but I think if I don't do it now I may never get to it. The obedience work is within his restrictions and he mostly knows it. How bad can we do? 


The vet/chiro said the prognosis is good, but if he doesn't get better, it's going to be very hard for me to sustain my desire to drive all the way to training on a regular basis once it gets really cold and the roads get iffy, just to do a BH in the spring.


----------



## Ulla Jokinen (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Leslie,

It sounds like you shouldn't have much of a problem. The routine is pretty short and there's not much to it. 

I really hope he gets better and you can stick with the training. Good luck at the trial!


----------

